# Towing With Ford Ecoboost



## W5CI

Anyone towing their Outback with the F-150 EcoBoost?? I am just before getting one to tow my 268RL


----------



## relvis

danny285 said:


> Anyone towing their Outback with the F-150 EcoBoost?? I am just before getting one to tow my 268RL


I have a 2011 F-150 FX4 SuperCap Ecoboost and tow a 2012 210RS. It tows like a champ!


----------



## love2camp

I met a guy pulling a 30+ foot 5th wheel the other day with a Ecoboost. Power wise he said it pulled better than any of his previous V8 pickups and on par with many diesels. The low end was incredible and was at full torque by 2k rpm's, so I don't think a Ecoboost will have any problem pulling your TT. Just make sure to let the turbo's cool down after running hard by idling for a few minutes before shutting down.

As always make sure the GVWR is in line with what the pickup can handle.


----------



## kobuyashi

I was also looking at them. Very impressed by what I've read and the word of mouth but decided to go 3/4 ton just for the extra payload capacity. That was the thing that worried me was eventually upgrading the camper and be limited on the tongue weight


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Be very sure you are comfortable with the mpg Ecoboosts get while towing. The 4x2's just have a 26gal tank which on that rig puts your range at something less than 200 miles. Thankfully, the tank on the new 4x4's is 36gals.

-CC


----------



## cdnbayside

I have not towed with my new truck yet as it's only a week old but I'm looking forward to hooking it up to the Outback.

Here are some specs of my truck:

2012 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 6.5 ft bed 157" wheelbase, Lariat trim
3.5 L twin turbo ecoboost gasoline engine, 365 HP @ 5000 RPM, 420 LB/FT torque @ 2500 RPM
Heavy duty payload package, max tow package
LT E load rated tires, 7 lug alloy wheels
Integrated brake controller, tow mirrors
36 gallon fuel tank
GVWR 8200 lbs
GCWR 17100 lbs
Max trailer weight 11,100 lbs
FAWR 4050 lbs
RAWR 4800 lbs
Actual payload 2169 lbs (from door sticker)


----------



## Insomniak

cdnbayside said:


> I have not towed with my new truck yet as it's only a week old but I'm looking forward to hooking it up to the Outback.
> 
> Here are some specs of my truck:
> 
> 2012 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 6.5 ft bed 157" wheelbase, Lariat trim
> 3.5 L twin turbo ecoboost gasoline engine, 365 HP @ 5000 RPM, 420 LB/FT torque @ 2500 RPM
> Heavy duty payload package, max tow package
> LT E load rated tires, 7 lug alloy wheels
> Integrated brake controller, tow mirrors
> 36 gallon fuel tank
> GVWR 8200 lbs
> GCWR 17100 lbs
> Max trailer weight 11,100 lbs
> FAWR 4050 lbs
> RAWR 4800 lbs
> Actual payload 2169 lbs (from door sticker)


I had no idea that was a 3.5 liter engine. At first I thought it was a typo & should have been 5.3 liter!


----------



## CamperKev

I am towing my 2012 Outback 292BH with my 2011 Ecoboost with Max Tow Pkg and 157" wheelbase. I'm very impressed with this little 3.5L motor! I just wish i had waited one more year for the HD pkg with more payload. When we are hooked up and loaded to camp i am 200lbs from my trucks GVWR but 2,200lbs less than my GCWR. The truck tows great and never sees over 2500 rpm's on the steepest hills with the cruise set at 62mph! I average 10.4mpg towing and 17-18mpg by itself on the highway.


----------



## DFG

Ordered in Jan and received in Mar a 2012 XLT S/C Ecoboost with HD payload and Max Tow package. This afternoon I take delivery of our 301BQ and will tow it home (approx 120 miles)Saturday morning. I will provide feedback on my towing experience on Sunday. To date this truck has met my expectations and I am confident it will tow the 301BQ without any problems. However the driver (me) will feel the pressure to perform after moving up from a Ford Ranger and towing a pop-up.


----------



## Stance

collinsfam_tx said:


> Be very sure you are comfortable with the mpg Ecoboosts get while towing. The 4x2's just have a 26gal tank which on that rig puts your range at something less than 200 miles. Thankfully, the tank on the new 4x4's is 36gals.
> 
> -CC


You can get the 36 gal tank with it now. Ford changed it in response to customer reviews. I believe it may even be standard now on the Ecoboost.

I have the Ecoboost Supercrew 4x4 with 5.5' box without the HD packages. I LOVE it. I couldn't be happier. I barely touch the pedal to get the truck and TT going and that's with the 3.55 rear gear. It pulls so well that I sometimes forget the TT is back there (we'll almost). A friend mentioned his Ecoboost pulls his trailer through the hills of KY & TN better than his 5.4 ever did.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

4x2 = 26gal. 4x4 = 36gal. If you look on the Ford website, you will note two capacities listed for fuel underneath for each model. 26/36 (4x2/4x4). Ford should make it 36 across the board.

-CC


----------



## DFG

First tow (301BQ) with our 2012 SC Ecoboost (HD payload & Max trailer) from Holman's (Cincinati) to Columbus today. Mainly freeway driving, avg 9.2 MPG. It did the job, no complaints here.


----------



## Stance

collinsfam_tx said:


> 4x2 = 26gal. 4x4 = 36gal. If you look on the Ford website, you will note two capacities listed for fuel underneath for each model. 26/36 (4x2/4x4). Ford should make it 36 across the board.
> 
> -CC


Thanks for the clarification. All I could find in my quick look was that the 36 gal tank was optional.

Personally, the 26 gal tank doesn't bother me much. I can get about 250 miles on it give or take. Besides, I find my bladder fills up quicker than the 26 gal tank empties. So, I need to get off the highway anyway.


----------



## venatic

I just bought a used 2011 Ford F150 XLT with Ecoboost with 3:73 gears, 4x4, Super crew, 6.5 ft bed, tow mirrors, max tow package, but it has a 26 gallon tank. Pulls my Outback much better than my old 1996 GMC Sierra.


----------



## CamperKev

venatic said:


> I just bought a used 2011 Ford F150 XLT with Ecoboost with 3:73 gears, 4x4, Super crew, 6.5 ft bed, tow mirrors, max tow package, but it has a 26 gallon tank. Pulls my Outback much better than my old 1996 GMC Sierra.


Nice looking truck!! Best of luck with it! I'm betting you love those nice big elephant ear tow mirrors don't ya!


----------



## venatic

Yes I do!


----------



## Chumley

I pull my 21RS with a 2012 150 Ecoboost 3.55 rear (non max tow) and I'm VERY please with the performance. Trans tow/haul mode, integrated brake controller and the 36 gal fuel tank rock. It really pulls like a dream.


----------



## Michael1

Looks like I'll be joining the ranks here in about 2 weeks. I found a FX4 with the max trailer tow package and I'm just waiting to sell my current daily driver.

Anyone have other stories to share with their Ecoboost?

Michael


----------



## Troutman

Michael said:


> Looks like I'll be joining the ranks here in about 2 weeks. I found a FX4 with the max trailer tow package and I'm just waiting to sell my current daily driver.
> 
> Anyone have other stories to share with their Ecoboost?
> 
> Michael


We just purchased a 274RB and a 2012 SuperCrew F150 with Ecoboost. We have had the rig out twice now, in the mountains of Colorado and absolutely love them both. We' owned many V8 pickups and they just don't compare well with this V6.


----------



## cdnbayside

Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


----------



## Duanesz

cdnbayside said:


> Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


What kind of mileage did you get on your trip? We just go ours and have not towed with it yet. We got the 145" wheel base and max tow fx4. How does the sway control work on the truck? I see it on the dash where you can turn it off any issues with it?

Thanks
Duane


----------



## cdnbayside

Duanesz said:


> Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


What kind of mileage did you get on your trip? We just go ours and have not towed with it yet. We got the 145" wheel base and max tow fx4. How does the sway control work on the truck? I see it on the dash where you can turn it off any issues with it?

Thanks
Duane
[/quote]

Overall average of 9 mpg on the trip. This was mostly 70 mph cruising. Through the flat lands it was getting 10 mpg, but in the mountains 8.5. I did not play with the sway control feature. It is always on unless you turn it off. We have a 1200/12000 equalizer hitch and never get sway. Very pleased with the truck so far.


----------



## Broncoslover

cdnbayside said:


> Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


What kind of mileage did you get on your trip? We just go ours and have not towed with it yet. We got the 145" wheel base and max tow fx4. How does the sway control work on the truck? I see it on the dash where you can turn it off any issues with it?

Thanks
Duane
[/quote]

Overall average of 9 mpg on the trip. This was mostly 70 mph cruising. Through the flat lands it was getting 10 mpg, but in the mountains 8.5. I did not play with the sway control feature. It is always on unless you turn it off. We have a 1200/12000 equalizer hitch and never get sway. Very pleased with the truck so far.
[/quote]

What am I missing. I have a 2012 f-150 with a 5.5' bed and max tow package with the ecoboost and I am getting all sorts of sway!! So much that I looked into trading the 150 for a bigger truck and I only have 4K miles on it. Can someone help determine where my issues lie? Weight distribution, sway bar not efective, my 1200 lb load levelers not setup right? I am so disappointed in my setup. My trailer weighs about 7000 lb loaded and I have a 32' box with slide. Surely the truck should be able to handle this. I am tired of white knuckle driving with the family. Help!


----------



## NDJR

What type of hitch are you using?


----------



## Broncoslover

NDJR said:


> What type of hitch are you using?


I have a Reese hitch with 1200lb load leveling bars. I also have a anti-sway bar(brake). I am considering to get an equilizer setup or a Reese dual cam system. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## RDS

Broncoslover said:


> What type of hitch are you using?


I have a Reese hitch with 1200lb load leveling bars. I also have a anti-sway bar(brake). I am considering to get an equilizer setup or a Reese dual cam system. Suggestions welcome.
[/quote]

Friction sway control is not enough for that much TT. Either WD hitch you mentioned will work well.


----------



## NDJR

RDS said:


> What type of hitch are you using?


I have a Reese hitch with 1200lb load leveling bars. I also have a anti-sway bar(brake). I am considering to get an equilizer setup or a Reese dual cam system. Suggestions welcome.
[/quote]

Friction sway control is not enough for that much TT. Either WD hitch you mentioned will work well.
[/quote]
I previously had a Husky Centerline which worked very well. My only complaint was the weight of the hitch. I haven't personally had either of the hitches you mention but the Centerline worked beautifully when towing my 7000 lb loaded camper behind my Expedition EL.


----------



## pep_

You will find quite a difference if you change out of the friction device to a dual cam system. I have the Reese dual cam on a 2009 non eco boost F150 with max tow package pulling a 32' OB and I have had no major issues. Yes, in a wind it moves around a bit but I can feel the cam system working. It is not white knuckling though and I am happy with the setup.



Broncoslover said:


> What type of hitch are you using?


I have a Reese hitch with 1200lb load leveling bars. I also have a anti-sway bar(brake). I am considering to get an equilizer setup or a Reese dual cam system. Suggestions welcome.
[/quote]


----------



## CamperKev

I am using the Equal-i-zer 4 point sway control and my trailer is 32' long. Absolutely no problems. The best bang for your buck would either be the Equal-i-zer or the Reese dual cam setup. But if $$ isn't a factor then look at the Propride or Hensley Arrow. They gaurantee no sway or your money back!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

CamperKev said:


> I am using the Equal-i-zer 4 point sway control and my trailer is 32' long. Absolutely no problems. The best bang for your buck would either be the Equal-i-zer or the Reese dual cam setup. But if $$ isn't a factor then look at the Propride or Hensley Arrow. They gaurantee no sway or your money back!!


I'll second this post!

-CC


----------



## Trackermi

Broncoslover said:


> Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


What kind of mileage did you get on your trip? We just go ours and have not towed with it yet. We got the 145" wheel base and max tow fx4. How does the sway control work on the truck? I see it on the dash where you can turn it off any issues with it?

Thanks
Duane
[/quote]

Overall average of 9 mpg on the trip. This was mostly 70 mph cruising. Through the flat lands it was getting 10 mpg, but in the mountains 8.5. I did not play with the sway control feature. It is always on unless you turn it off. We have a 1200/12000 equalizer hitch and never get sway. Very pleased with the truck so far.
[/quote]

What am I missing. I have a 2012 f-150 with a 5.5' bed and max tow package with the ecoboost and I am getting all sorts of sway!! So much that I looked into trading the 150 for a bigger truck and I only have 4K miles on it. Can someone help determine where my issues lie? Weight distribution, sway bar not efective, my 1200 lb load levelers not setup right? I am so disappointed in my setup. My trailer weighs about 7000 lb loaded and I have a 32' box with slide. Surely the truck should be able to handle this. I am tired of white knuckle driving with the family. Help!
[/quote]

I would also suggest looking at tire pressure and making sure the trailer is loaded correctly. Tongue weight is critical. I have an avalanche with a 250rs, it pulls much better when lading up the front. But underpowered, hence why I am browsing the ford. Looking at a 2013 ecoboost king ranch.


----------



## Duanesz

Broncoslover said:


> Excellent towing with our 2012 F-150 ecoboost. Back from a 3265 mile trip through 13 states. Easy pulling through the West Virginia mountains. This truck does not run out of power. It will cruise all day mostly in 6th gear, sometimes will downshift to 5th or 4th on the hills.


What kind of mileage did you get on your trip? We just go ours and have not towed with it yet. We got the 145" wheel base and max tow fx4. How does the sway control work on the truck? I see it on the dash where you can turn it off any issues with it?

Thanks
Duane
[/quote]

Overall average of 9 mpg on the trip. This was mostly 70 mph cruising. Through the flat lands it was getting 10 mpg, but in the mountains 8.5. I did not play with the sway control feature. It is always on unless you turn it off. We have a 1200/12000 equalizer hitch and never get sway. Very pleased with the truck so far.
[/quote]

What am I missing. I have a 2012 f-150 with a 5.5' bed and max tow package with the ecoboost and I am getting all sorts of sway!! So much that I looked into trading the 150 for a bigger truck and I only have 4K miles on it. Can someone help determine where my issues lie? Weight distribution, sway bar not efective, my 1200 lb load levelers not setup right? I am so disappointed in my setup. My trailer weighs about 7000 lb loaded and I have a 32' box with slide. Surely the truck should be able to handle this. I am tired of white knuckle driving with the family. Help!
[/quote]

I have a 25rss very similar to your camper. One of the things I notice about my camper is if it is empty with no stuff packed up front its has a little sway to it. As soon as I put a couple hundred lbs of stuff in the front it tows like a champ. I think with the rear slide there is alot of extra weight past the rear axle and that makes loading the camper important. Put your cooler in the front of camper full of your pop ice etc and see how the extra weight in front of trailer makes it tow.


----------



## Irishcampers

We recently bought a used F150 with Ecoboost and towed our 26 foot trailer from PA to Orlando and back (2,000 plus miles). We did not have any excessive sway issues. We use the Reese dual cam sway.


----------



## Michael1

I appreciate all of the feedback. Saturday may be the day that I get the FX4 SC with EB and max trailer tow package; the primary TV!!!!

Michael


----------



## Duanesz

Just did first tow with ecoboost. We ran about about 220 miles on the dash monitor said I got 8.5 mpg towing about 6000lbs. I was all over the map about with speed sometimes I was running close to 80mph. This truck is so quiet its hard to judge how fast your going. Pulls pretty good I am coming from a modded 7.3L diesel. I am pretty happy so far pretty impressive for a 3.5L


----------



## Stance

I find mileage drops pretty quickly after 67 mph. It seems that way towing or not.


----------



## CamperKev

Duanesz said:


> Just did first tow with ecoboost. We ran about about 220 miles on the dash monitor said I got 8.5 mpg towing about 6000lbs. I was all over the map about with speed sometimes I was running close to 80mph. This truck is so quiet its hard to judge how fast your going. Pulls pretty good I am coming from a modded 7.3L diesel. I am pretty happy so far pretty impressive for a 3.5L


Just keep in mind that most trailer tires are only rated for 65mph.. After coming from a 7.3 Powerstroke myself i too was very impressed with how well this little V6 towed!!


----------

